# Suffering through Constipation: need help



## Suhasm (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all, I have just joined this group. I hope this group going to help me.I am suffering through IBS-C over than 2 years now. In this period I have reduced my weight upto 20 kg.My bowel movements are irregular and stools are not normal which previously was better. I got so stressed due to this.I can not concentrate on my work and I don't want to marry to. I am just 24 years old. Firstly I did so many treatements.I did endoscopy, colonoscopy, but everytime that doctor said , u dont hav any desease and u need counselling. it feels very nervous.I want to improve my body. I want to be fit but due to this illness i cant control my body. The whole day goes bad whenever constipation occurs.In a month i suffer through severe constipation and *the stools are sticky and watery*.Sometimes it gives lot of pain.It is very diffcult for me to come out of this situation. I want to regain my fit body.Please help me unless life will be very painful for me.Suhas


----------

